# Re: The Godfather



## markstrange (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: The Godfather*

I Also have this problem, It played on my pc which ran XP, but I sold it so I could by a laptop, which came with Vista home basic. I got it to download just fine, but when I click to play it doesn't work. It will start to, it shows the AE logo and the copywrite stuff, the sound starts playing and then it stops and I got this message: Godfather.exe has stopped working… windows is checking for a solution to the problem. :upset:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: The Godfather Game on Vista*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Could you plz post the systems specs please.
> Does the game install?
> Try running the the program with the compatibility set to XP. Right click on the Godfather desktop Icon> Properties > Compatibility > Compatibility Mode "XP". Apply and OK.. See if that runs. Also try to tick the box "privilege level (Run this program as Admin)"


----------



## markstrange (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: The Godfather*

I did, and it still did not work. :O :4-dontkno


----------

